# Affogato in London



## tsouthwell (Jul 17, 2020)

Have a sudden craving for a good affogato. Where is the best one in London? Somewhere with good coffee and good ice cream.

Thanks


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

I used to know a place but....ahforgotto.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Absolutely no use to you at all..... but I had a nice Affogato last night in an Italian Restaurant in Oakham.

tbh the espresso wouldn't be brilliant on its own (traditional Italian espresso) but at the end of a meal it goes down well


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

tsouthwell said:


> Have a sudden craving for a good affogato. Where is the best one in London? Somewhere with good coffee and good ice cream.
> 
> Thanks


 My house but unfortunately not open to the public.


----------

